# Cocktails - Chupacabra



## JohnnyChance (Mar 4, 2011)

I made this tonight to go with my dinner. It will make a great summer drink, and is more complex than more "fruity" cocktails. A slight alcohol burn, sweet fruit, salt from the rim, tart from the lime, and a nice savory spicy hint from the chili peppers. It is a little more complicated than some cocktails, but if you make some ahead of time, they are easy to mix up for a dinner party or bbq.

*Chupacabra*
1.00oz tequila
0.75oz chili infused ginger liquor
1.00oz fresh watermelon juice
0.50oz fresh lime juice
0.25oz pineapple simple syrup

The first thing you have to do is infuse some ginger liquor with chilies. They need to macerate for at least 24 hours. I didn't want to infuse the whole bottle, so I cut up about 3 red chilies, seeded them, added them to a jar and filled it with ginger liquor.







For the watermelon juice I bought a big wedge of melon. Melon, meet Hiro. Hiro, melon.






I cut the melon into rectangular chunks with the rind on the small end, and then just forced it through a strainer, using the rind to hold on to. I could have also just cut all the flesh from the rind and put it in my VitaMix, but I was too lazy to drag it out.






From left to right, Jose Cuervo Tradicional, chili infused ginger liquor, pineapple simple syrup, pineapple chunks, watermelon juice. And some limes and a Miyabi Fusion parer in the front row. I forgot to buy pineapple juice, but I did have this cup of pineapple chunks in juice. I drained the juice, mixed it 50/50 with agave nectar to make the simple syrup. I used some of the chunks as garnish, then ate the rest as a snack. I also like the Jose Cuervo Tradicional for margaritas and other mixed tequila drinks. It is a little more expensive than regular Jose, but it is a lot smoother and you won't feel so bad the next day if you have a few too many.






Just mix in the ratios listed above, serve over ice, and whatever garnish you like. I also salted the rims, because I just really like salt when tequila and lime are involved.











¡Salud!


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 8, 2011)

I wonder if the bar tender at Hal's would be able to make me one of these.......................


----------

